# A TiVo and a BUD (Big Ugly Dish)



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone out there use a BUD? I'm talking about those large dishes that can get direct feeds and such. They're great (so much better then DTV), but i haven't used one in years. I assume you can get HD broadcasts (assuming you have the reciever). I can't get OTA broadcasts cuz I live WAY far away. Anyhow, can you get a TiVo working with one of these? That would be a god send!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You might want to check out this forum
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67

I doubt that a TiVo can control a BUD IRD.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

http://forums.satforums.com/SatForumMaster/start/login.php?webtag=4DTV

TiVo can NOT control a BUD IRD. 
You can use it as a dumb vcr................but that's it


----------



## Robmir (Jun 8, 2003)

I live in South America and was using my TIVO for the last 2 years as a "dumb" VCR as you call it. 

I set my season pass and any movie I would like to record on it and following TIVO info I set my C band 4DTV receiver 25 timers in advance to match Tivo's programming. I printed a table of TIVO cable numbers to match 4DTV channel numbers.

My Tivo was set using Metaconnect cable provider in Palo Alto, California ( 94301 zip code) which has 90 % of my C band lineup.

Problem started this monday when my TIVO changed from east time as my C band receiver is set, to pacific time. Now I can't record anything because TIVO have a 3 hour delay. 

Now I need a way to force my tivo to work at east time zone or find a east time zone zip code that has most of the C band lineup 

Any help will be deeply appreciate !!!!!!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You should be able to rerun guided setup to select the correct timezone.

Also, check those links above for info on this problem.


----------



## Robmir (Jun 8, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> You should be able to rerun guided setup to select the correct timezone.
> 
> Also, check those links above for info on this problem.


In the past I could do that because the older guided setup software allowed me to set my timezone apart, but now looks like the latest software has not this feature and yesterday I did the guided setup a couple of times and again it use and follows right away the time zone of the filled zip code which is located at a pacific time zone and I need it on east time !!!!!


----------



## disneyjoe7 (Mar 20, 2001)

Check out www.dvrblackbox.com maybe just what you're looking for.


----------



## Robmir (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks, I would look closely to it or perhaps you could explain better how could it suit my scenario.

Any way lately because of my location, my G1 recepcion is very bad so most of the time I can´t download the IPG.

On the other side because TIVO guide is downloaded through the net I have it updated allways.

Problem again is that I had been unable to find a zip code for the TIVO that closely match what I got on the 4DTV. 

Metaconnect was the best !!!!!!

In the mean time do you know any zip code, east time which could work ?


----------



## disneyjoe7 (Mar 20, 2001)

The DVRBB device short for DVRBLACKBOX will work as is for MetaConnect channels with TiVo I have some boxes built which are ready to ship, to get the word out. I agree to fix the problem which is affecting only ReplayTV units using the MetaConnect guide. DVRBB will work with 3 guides DirecTV, Dishnet, and MetaConnect (which is built around 4DTV channels not the other way around) given you the choice which you prefer. With this DVRBB you don't really need the 4DTV remote or IP guide, you use TiVo like just any other cable or "LSD" receiver. So you issue with G1 shouldnt be a problem at all.

www.dvrblackbox.com


----------



## Robmir (Jun 8, 2003)

But that doesn´t solve my big problem which is that if I set my TIVO to the metaconnect Palo Alto zip code then my TIVO is 3 hours behind my 4DTV programming and I can´t record east time.

Let me remind you also that my Pioneer doesn´t have any serial out like a stand alone TIVO unit to interface with the BOX


----------



## disneyjoe7 (Mar 20, 2001)

Ok, I'm confused what you need and why DVRBB doesn't fit your need. Metaconnect was setup as a cable system so DVRBB works as a cable box IR as far as the communications go. Directv is setup as a Directv satellite box, and talks to DVRBB as a serial control Directv box. Dishnet was not controlled by serial or just that Tivo didn't support it not sure, but this will act like a Dishnet box being controlled by IR. So any TiVo or Replatv DVR box should be able to talk to DVRBB and DVRBB will talk to 4HDTV receiver.

So if someone like you where confused by the site I sorry and I'm working on it as we speak. Right now I got a special running due to a problem with Replaytv control of the Metaconnect cable box setup, but this will not effect TiVo just Replaytv and it's a cut price which DVRBB will never sell at when this is sold main stream.

www.dvrblackbox.com


----------



## Robmir (Jun 8, 2003)

Well let me explain how I did in the past:

My TIVO Pioneer 810 is a Tivo unit plus a DVD recorder.

In the past I had my Tivo set to the Metaconnect zip code but on east time, so I had to choose whatever show I wanted to record on the Tivo and then I set in advance any of my east time 922 available timers to record the desired show.

Because Tivo has a 2 week in advance guide but the 4DTV only 2 or 3 days in advance I had plenty of time to set it´s timers.

I wished to have the ability to use the TIVO IR output (used to control any cable box or Directv receiver) to control the 4DTV and save me the throuble of manualy program it´s timers.

Because my 4DTV drives a 25' dish it takes a long time to move the dish from sat to sat.

Now with the Tivo set to the Metaconnect zip code I have a 3 hour difference to the 4DTV east time programming so I can´t use it .

I use now a east time New York city Directv zip code for the TIVO but of course it doesn´t have most of the 4DTV available programming (take in mind I don´t have ku, only c band).

I could use any of my other Pioneer HDD-DVD recorders which have the ability to auto turn on when hooked through their line 1 input so when the 4DTV starts to tune to a desired preprogrammed show the hooked HDD-DVD recorder detect the video signal and turn on right away and once the show end it turn off by itself.

Problem is that I don´t have any title on the HDD recorder and I shoud note it on a paper and add the title later.

I would like better to have the show recorded on my TIVO so I had all related info at hand.


----------



## disneyjoe7 (Mar 20, 2001)

Robmir said:


> I wished to have the ability to use the TIVO IR output (used to control any cable box or Directv receiver) to control the 4DTV and save me the throuble of manualy program it´s timers.


Done not free but done, Since TiVo never seen you on their radar screen the IR as is will never work. Sorry you didn't get that fact a DVRBB would work for you in this regard?



Robmir said:


> Because my 4DTV drives a 25' dish it takes a long time to move the dish from sat to sat.


No problem DVRBB was designed for all C-Band dish sizes I was a C-Bander myself, so DVRBB will wait for the Dish to stop before it would IR the channel. (I'm updating the webpage to explain this a little better)



Robmir said:


> Now with the Tivo set to the Metaconnect zip code I have a 3 hour difference to the 4DTV east time programming so I can´t use it .


I never responded to this as I felt you already was given the best answer someone could give. Redo Guide setup.

www.dvrblackbox.com


----------



## disneyjoe7 (Mar 20, 2001)

Robmir said:


> Well let me explain how I did in the past:
> 
> My TIVO Pioneer 810 is a Tivo unit plus a DVD recorder.


Your DVR TiVo Pioneer 810 should be able to control a Motorola Cable box DCT-2200 series ok. DVRBB was designed to for all DVR's, on TiVo you should have IR cable code Motorola 0093 which well control a Motorola cable box or DVRBB which will control your 4DTV receiver. Metaconnect channel guide works as a cable system, where Dishnet and DirecTV work as a satellite receiver. DVRBB can use any of these channel guides, which ever one works better for you.

www.dvrblackbox.com


----------



## disneyjoe7 (Mar 20, 2001)

I had a buyer which stated he has a TiVo Pioneer 810 unit, he got to to work no problem. He just stated Dishnet guide using RCA satellite box and it tried a few codes till he found one that worked. If I remember right was very short and sweet process, he's a happy camper.  

BTW if that worked ok then I think all channel guides would work with this unit. I know more as I know what people are using, helping all users in-return.


----------



## jmrife (Jan 12, 2004)

Eeek!

This is why I dismanteled my BUD, sold the Replay and went to DirecTV!


----------



## Robmir (Jun 8, 2003)

jmrife said:


> Eeek!
> 
> This is why I dismanteled my BUD, sold the Replay and went to DirecTV!


Good for you, but I live in south america and what we receive through Directv Latinoamerica stinks.

So what shoud eeek for you is a blessing for me and I am willing to do whatever to use it until C band dies.


----------



## jmrife (Jan 12, 2004)

Robmir said:


> Good for you, but I live in south america and what we receive through Directv Latinoamerica stinks.
> 
> So what shoud eeek for you is a blessing for me and I am willing to do whatever to use it until C band dies.


Good luck man! I sold my 4DTV a few years back. Loved the sd PQ.


----------

